# Profinet Device auslesen (I&M,PDev)



## matthiasd:-m (11 Januar 2013)

Servus zusammen,
ich will unabhängig von diversen kostenpflichtigen Tools die I&M Informationen von Profinet Geräten auslesen.
Viele Informationen sind ja per SNMP auslesbar. Allerdings haben nicht alle PN-Stacks die Firmware und Hardwareversion in der MIB verfügbar.

Für alle die es interessiert sei das Tool SNMPWalk (Net-SNMP) zu empfehlen.
z.B. Snmpwalk -Cc -c public -v 1 -m all [ip-addresse] mib-2
sehr interessant ist die lldp mib (diese muss allerdings seperat hinzugefügt werden)

Nach meinem aktuellen Kenntnis Stand liegen die I&M Informationen (Seriennummer, Hersteller,Versionsnummern .. in einem Profinet Objekt im PDev vor.Allerdings muss zum Auslesen erst mal eine AR (Applikation relation) erzeugt werden.
Die Generierung der AR und der Object zugriff scheint auf DCOM zu passieren.

Ich würde aktuell nach einem Codesample etc suche der dieses abbildet....


----------



## matthiasd:-m (14 Januar 2013)

Hab grad mal versucht nach  "Profinet Supervisor" etc zu googlen ... leider nicht mit einem Verweis auf eine DLL oder Bibliothek

Hat jemand die IOBase Schnittstelle von Siemens schon mal getestet ...

Grüße


----------



## matthiasd:-m (20 Januar 2013)

Die pno hat ein tool für mitglieder im downloadbereich ... weis jemand auf welcher schnittstelle dies passiert ... hab keine download möglichkeit ... 
Laut link ist das ein i&m tester ...


----------

